

Snowden twist: disrupting secret Swiss banking cartel agreement. - ethanazir
http://reason.com/blog/2013/06/10/switzerland-furious-about-snowdens-charg

======
lawnchair_larry
On the bright side, now the extremely wealthy will be throwing money at anti-
snooping efforts. They may have poked the wrong bear.

